# Octane Hostage pro



## RUTTING BULL (Oct 19, 2008)

are the brushes red or black?


----------



## AR_archer (Dec 24, 2008)

If you wore the brushes out on 150 shots check and make sure you aren't torquing the bow. Also I'm sure you have but it sounds like it might need re tuned if your not torquing the bow. I've shot mine from July08 til January09( 500 shots) before it needed a new bottom brush. I ordered the upgraded replacement brushes for $10/set and it comes with 1 black bristle brush and 2 reds. I put it on and ran a few shots through it but put a QAD on for 3-d. Granted the Hostage pro doesn't last as long as it should there is no way it should be wore out on 150 shots.


----------

